# Parts for Craftsman 78 rabbet plane (now with pix)?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

[Slightly updated] I bought a Craftsman 78-style rabbet plane that is missing the fence and rod (see pictures below). Can I use the fence and rod from a Stanley 78 rabbet plane? What about replacing the cutting iron with a Stanley iron, if it needs it someday? Thanks.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the fence will work, but not so sure about the rod the fence rides on. If you have the rod, you should be good. I also think a Stanley iron will work.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

The problem with Stanley stuff is they used unusual thread standards. I don't know if Stanley made that Craftsman 78, but if they did, the rod from a Stanley is likely to work also. The problem with the 78's and their clones is that so many of them have their fences and depth stops missing that it's almost always cheaper to buy a new complete one than to find the parts. Complete ones go for about the same amount as ones missing parts, say in the $30-40 range, but could be more depending on location and condition of course.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Is there any way to know whether Stanley made my Craftsman 78?


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

On ebay there is a store that sells nothing but stanley plane parts, its called the new hampshire plane parts store. If you cant find it there it wasnt made.. lol


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

The iron bears the number 183.37059 and the plane is marked "Made in England." Does this indicate the plane is made by Stanley?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

It could, but 183 isn't listed on the Craftsman OEM list over at http://vintagemachinery.org/craftsman/manufacturers.aspx

That's focused on power tools anyway, but there isn't another one I know of.

Try identifying the threads that would fit into the empty screw spot. A dowel of the right size just might be able to help you figure them out. If it's made in England that's a later plane and I don't know if they ever switched to more common screw thread standards.

Pictures of your plane might help people identify the manufacturer too.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Here are some pix:


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's a follow-up to this post, in case anyone else is looking for a fence and rod for their Stanley 78 or Craftsman-clone rebate plane:

I ordered a replacement Stanley fence and rod through this website:

http://servicenet.bostitch.com/Parts/Search?searchedNumber=1-12-714

It was about $17 for the parts and $10 for shipping. It fit my Craftsman clone perfectly. Curiously, the Stanley replacement-parts website was out of stock.

Caution. Before they sold this model of rebate plane, Craftsman sold another version that looks less similar to the Stanley 78 than the one pictured above. I have no idea if the Stanley replacement rod works on the older model.


----------

